# afx 4lanes international race set : board size ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

HI, 

A friend of mine is interested by an afx race set :











Especially this layout : 











Does somebody knows the board size needed to setup this track, please ?

Thank you! 



Dimitri


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The AFX site has diagrams....*

... It uses a 4x11 space. They also have digrams of the alternate layouts that you can build. www.afxracing.com ...nd


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Merci beaucoup ! 


dimitri


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Dimitri,

At
http://hoslotcarracing.com/image/Tomy/AFX-9939.gif
you'll see all the track plans on the set's layout sheet. If you go to 
http://hoslotcarracing.com/
and click on the RACE SETS page of the TRACK section, these layouts are shown larger and more clearly. No overall measurements are given but you
can easily estimate them using the 15" and 9" straight track segments as a guide.

-- D


----------

